

Ask YC : Do startups hire graduating students on F1 visas ? - arohann

Hi,<p>I'm an CompSciEng grad student (Masters) about to graduate and am considering applying to startups and smaller companies instead of the usual big stalwarts.<p>Question is : do such smaller companies hire international students (on F1 visas) ? What is the general trend  and also, how does one find such companies ?<p>Thanks
Arn
======
amrithk
I heard the U.S. govt recently extended OPT for 2.5 years. You should be able
to work in a startup for at least that long. If you have contributed a lot to
the startup's growth, hopefully they won't mind sponsoring you for a H1-B visa
after that period.

~~~
arohann
Yes, they have but there are some conditions that have to be met before tehe
2.5 years apply. How do I find startups ? Most job search engines don't
classify companies as such.

------
babul
Yes.

